
Dolphin Mega Progress Report: July and August 2017 - turbohz
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/09/02/dolphin-progress-report-july-and-august/
======
bkul
Dolphin, to me, is the model open-source project: constant improvements, total
developer transparency, detailed documentation, and a lively community. It is
the most reliable and most professional emulator out there, for any platform.

Also, that hybrid ubershader thing was pretty clever.

